# Ashby Single Bevel Broadheads



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

akduce said:


> Ashby Single Bevel Broadheads at $109.95 ea. Why are these so spendy, who shoots them and that 10 percent of my bow cost.


 $109.... I can buy an MA3 for about $6.00 ... I don't know what a snuffer goes for today, I've dozens still from the gross I originall bought and zwickeys.... If I go to Africa... that'll be the blade... I've 3 packs of them left too.... Shot placement is the key. Having something sharp when it gets there is also kinda nice. Ashby has created a head that he feels does the right job on heavy game. He's done more testing on heavy game than anyone else I've read about, or read. I don't doubt his opinions on his blade. One thing might be the issue for him is the cost of the blade for starting up production.

If it does the job you spent $100 for, and you come home with a dead buffalo... that hasn't tried to make a cow patty out of you in the course of the effort, it's be a $100 you've no complaints about.

Just found out... 3 per pack... $35 each... whatcha complaining about... :grin:

Aloha.. :beer:


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

they look nice. but tuffheads and abowyers looks like the same heads at half the price. here great things about abowyer.


----------



## Van/TX (Jul 20, 2008)

sawtoothscream said:


> they look nice. but tuffheads and abowyers looks like the same heads at half the price. here great things about abowyer.


So tuffheads and abowyers cost $55 a piece? Wow!...Van


----------



## Charon (Apr 17, 2011)

Ahby doesn't make them. They just carry his name. They're from Alaska Bowhunting. They have made a big name for themselves and tons of $ by catering to those who have more money than brains.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

I don't know how they can justify that price. Could someone please explain it to me other than that there are people who will pay it??? I want to know how many hours and the cost of materials that are involved in each broadhead???

Ray :shade:


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Van/TX said:


> So tuffheads and abowyers cost $55 a piece? Wow!...Van


like $55 for 3 instead of $109 for 3. idk where the $55 per head came from.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

sawtoothscream said:


> like $55 for 3 instead of $109 for 3. idk where the $55 per head came from.


 My Zwickeys are maybe $20 for 3 or close.... :grin:


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

rattus58 said:


> My Zwickeys are maybe $20 for 3 or close.... :grin:


so were my tusker concordes. im not hunting anything big enough to need to spend $55+ on heads. think im going to give eclipse heads a try, get great reviews and dont cost much. but i need to buy a kme sharpener as well someday


----------



## akduce (Feb 14, 2009)

OK for 3 the price is better but still seems a bit HIGH and they should do better with thier advertising and state a package of 3.


----------



## Van/TX (Jul 20, 2008)

sawtoothscream said:


> like $55 for 3 instead of $109 for 3. idk where the $55 per head came from.


"Ashby Single Bevel Broadheads at $109.95 ea."

The guy above said they were $109.95 each and you said the others were half that. That's where the confusion lies ;-)...Van


----------



## emac396 (Jul 7, 2010)

The Alaska Bowhunting heads are imported ta boot. I looked at Abowyer heads at ETAR and liked them but thats still allot of $$ ,what if they don't fly for ya? Zewickey sells a single bevel I am gonna try if they dont work I will go back to my Magnus here is link to Alaska Bowhunting at 3rivers like said above Ashbys name is on them. Wonder where they are imported from?

http://www.3riversarchery.com/ABS+Ashby++2-Blade+Screw-In+Broadheads_o4_i4416X_listproduct.html


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Van/TX said:


> "Ashby Single Bevel Broadheads at $109.95 ea."
> 
> The guy above said they were $109.95 each and you said the others were half that. That's where the confusion lies ;-)...Van


gotcha. i had to double check and see if they were really selling $109 each. that would be freaking nuts.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

emac396 said:


> The Alaska Bowhunting heads are imported ta boot. I looked at Abowyer heads at ETAR and liked them but thats still allot of $$ ,what if they don't fly for ya? Zewickey sells a single bevel I am gonna try if they dont work I will go back to my Magnus here is link to Alaska Bowhunting at 3rivers like said above Ashbys name is on them. Wonder where they are imported from?
> 
> http://www.3riversarchery.com/ABS+Ashby++2-Blade+Screw-In+Broadheads_o4_i4416X_listproduct.html


tusker makes good priced single bevels as well. fly great. only thing bad is you have to shape the edge and sharpen them before hunting. suppose to get crazy sharp though. guess ill see after my kme comes in


----------



## RackAssasin (Oct 18, 2010)

this is why. watch the elephant video. its a pass through

http://www.alaskabowhunting.com/Ashby-Single-Bevel-Broadheads-P147.aspx


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

There are some things I will shell out big money for. Then, they are things I won't shell out big money for. Shelling out $109 for "one" broadhead is something I won't do. 

Last year I was shooting 2 blade STOS broadheads and a 6 pack costs of these costs ($25.99). This year I'm shooting a 3 blade Muzzy broadhead and a 6 pack of these costs ($25.50).

To each, their own.


----------



## voodoofire1 (Jan 24, 2006)

Boy if you fellas start paying 109 bucks for a broadhead, I think I might have to find some smarter friends!.......the 109 is for three broadheads.....still that's 36 dollars apiece, kinda high in my opinion, especially when the Doc doesn't even get a cut for them using his name......I believe I'll stick with my B-52's and grizzly's..... might have to give the simmons head a try though as I've heard some really good things about them too.........I was tinkering the other day and made a couple of the grizzly's 4 blade.... seem to shoot very well too......


----------



## Hunter2678 (Jan 16, 2008)

Phatheads for africa...use the leftover $$ for vaccines and medicine to fight off the parasites and disease you may catch....


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

I thought those German Kenitics Silverflames were expensive, now they seem reasonable lol!


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

Even with 3 broadheads for $109, I still wouldn't pay that much for a 3 pack.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

MA3's 6 for $25... Snuffers.... 3 for 30.... Zwickey $50 for 12..... Lots of options... lots of options... :grin:


----------



## el gran J (Jun 4, 2011)

I've used Magnus 2 blades, Magnus Stingers, Magnus Snuffers, Simmons Sharks, and the Hell Razors. I even have a set of German Kinetics I was gonna use for an up coming Nilgai hunt. All of these heads work just fine. Pass throughs on everything!! I think that the cost of the Ashby heads are to match the cost of the Grizzly stick arrows ($100 per 6) they claim complete the "package" of the "perfect arrow"?! I don't know, I'm not hunting african game but I do hunt hogs, and deer, and wild sheep. The Carbon Express and cedar arrow shafts I use with my own custom cut feathers work just fine, and I can build myself a set of 12 for about $100. I guess if you can be convinced to spend that amount and you're willing to spend it, it's up to you?!


----------



## The_Lone_Archer (Feb 28, 2011)

sawtoothscream said:


> so were my tusker concordes. im not hunting anything big enough to need to spend $55+ on heads. think im going to give eclipse heads a try, get great reviews and dont cost much. but i need to buy a kme sharpener as well someday


And even if we were up to hunting something big, those Concordes been the dead of plenty of buffs - I looked at these Tuffheads, and for $17.85 a head they offer (225grs/.06") only .01" more material and a pricy warranty versus a Concorde with 190grs/.05" for $5.10. I rather buy me 3 more Tusker for the same money then one of these laminated Tuffheads.

And the KME might not be needed once you established an flat edge on a file that you can let ride on the stones. Just push the forming edge into the file, hold the ruff angle, and you should be fine. The KME is roundabout another 40 bucks you might not to spend if my method works for you.


----------



## Forrest Halley (Jul 24, 2011)

Charon said:


> Ahby doesn't make them. They just carry his name. They're from Alaska Bowhunting. They have made a big name for themselves and tons of $ by catering to those who have more money than brains.


Exactly, a rich boy's toy store. I called them up and asked specifically about their Safari shafts and got the run around about how the spine deflection was .250, but don't treat it like a regular parallel shaft. I got my hands on some and guess what....treat it like a parallel shaft .250. They also couldn't suggest any arrow setups whatsoever for heavy bows. They asked me to let them know when I had figured it out...I have decided not to share this information with them.



RackAssasin said:


> this is why. watch the elephant video. its a pass through
> 
> http://www.alaskabowhunting.com/Ashby-Single-Bevel-Broadheads-P147.aspx


This is the traditional forum. The exploits of a hunter using a 90# compound have no worthy bearing on discussions here. That particular head is of no greater merit than the Tuffhead or VPA Penetrator for the stick and string archer. At over thirty dollars a head I would be more reluctant to shoot them when I could have nearly three times the amount of penetrators in the quiver for that same money and not worry if I lost one or two.


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

I think there is a lot of hype - I have personally spoken to the owners of Steelforce broadheads and Simmons broadheads - both companies make and sell single bevel heads and both companies did extensive testing on the single bevel theory and found them to be an inferior head to the double bevel in every aspect possible - they are weaker, did not penetrate as well, cost more to manufacture, etc... - the only advantage to them is that they are a bit easier to sharpen for some. Magnus also tested single bevel heads extensively and decided not to even manufacture them because they also found them to be inferior in design. Magnus ran an article in TBM a year or so ago explaining their reasoning for not manufacuring them. Videos showing one penetrating an elephant prove very little - because it is also very likely that any sharp head would do the same thing.


----------



## fotoguy (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't know if they are worth it....worth is in the eye of the buyer...there are many things not worth the price to me....but may be with others....personally, I would not spend that much money, because I have used less expensive broadheads that have worked in the past...so see no need to change.

That being said.....people spend $1000+ on bows, up to $100 for a dozen arrows, hundreds on newest camo, gps, new trucks, backpacks and assorted other gear....what is another $100 for the part of the arrow that does the killing? If someone feels it is worth it....than it is......for me, until the head i use lets me down, i see no need to change......but will not criticize someone who does.....confidence is a big factor in a setup...if those heads give confidence.....then to that person they are worth every penny.

I remember at LAS, when the Rage broadhead was introduced...we took hundreds if not thousands of orders for them, and did not even have them in stock yet...the public never saw them in person but yet ordered them...they saw the celebrities on the hunting shows use them and kill big animals....so they felt they should have them sight unseen.....is that bad? No...advertising and free enterprise is just that...if someone believes they will work.....it's their choice to take the chance....at least as far as I am concerned......


Lee


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

fotoguy said:


> *I don't know if they are worth it....worth is in the eye of the buyer*...there are many things not worth the price to me....but may be with others....personally, I would not spend that much money, because I have used less expensive broadheads that have worked in the past...so see no need to change.
> 
> That being said.....people spend $1000+ on bows, up to $100 for a dozen arrows, hundreds on newest camo, gps, new trucks, backpacks and assorted other gear....what is another $100 for the part of the arrow that does the killing? If someone feels it is worth it....than it is......for me, until the head i use lets me down, i see no need to change......*but will not criticize someone who does*.....*confidence is a big factor in a setup...if those heads give confidence.....then to that person they are worth every penny.*


:thumbs_up

Ray :shade:


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

sharpbroadhead said:


> I think there is a lot of hype - I have personally spoken to the owners of Steelforce broadheads and Simmons broadheads - both companies make and sell single bevel heads and both companies did extensive testing on the single bevel theory and found them to be an inferior head to the double bevel in every aspect possible - they are weaker, did not penetrate as well, cost more to manufacture, etc... - the only advantage to them is that they are a bit easier to sharpen for some. Magnus also tested single bevel heads extensively and decided not to even manufacture them because they also found them to be inferior in design. Magnus ran an article in TBM a year or so ago explaining their reasoning for not manufacuring them. Videos showing one penetrating an elephant prove very little - because it is also very likely that any sharp head would do the same thing.


Really...?

Steel Force is coming out with brand new single bevel broadhead in their Phat Head series..

Here is what it looks like...in case you want to know.











Perhaps you should call them again because they sure wouldn't do the tool up to make a new fully Titanium single bevel head...if they didn't feel it was warranted to do so..As to being inferior...that is not the case at all..at least with these..They don't feel any of their heads are inferior to one another..just used for different applications..and the single bevel does exactly what it is supposed to. and my conversations with Nick tells me you really haven't spoken to them in a while..perhaps you should...BTW...if they did think their Traditional 3 to 1 ratio head was inferior or proved inferior in their testing and all of their feild testing...I really don't think they would have this on their web site ..



> These heads are built with solid materials and sport a single ground edge in left grind _for unrivaled flight and penetration from traditional equipment_.


The new Titanium Phat Heads..will be available in either left grind or right...and they fly just as good..and hold up just as well from my testing on them..When I get my compound in..I plan on doing a head to head test with them..at a lot faster than my 66 lb recurve does..

Have a nice day

Mac


----------



## Forrest Halley (Jul 24, 2011)

Any chance they're coming out with a heavier titanium head like around 200 or 250?


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

When I spoke with the owner of Steelforce I asked him why they still sell single bevel heads when their testing showed them to be inferior - and his reply is that there is a demand for it and if people insist on buying them even though they are inferior he will make them and sell them - simple as that.


----------



## voodoofire1 (Jan 24, 2006)

"Videos showing one penetrating an elephant prove very little".......Well Sharpy I guess that would depend on who you ask wouldn't it?..........seems I remember watching someone on this very site defending their choice against some very similar words when they shot a deer with a 40ke rage.............comes around goes around..don't it.....


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

well that is some intelligent stuff right there


----------



## Forrest Halley (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm not coming to sharps rescue, but that setup had 100+lbs of KE! Show me a trad setup that has that and I'll try my damnedest to draw it no less shoot it. I don't believe it proves that the ashby is a good head or not. It wasn't a side by side test with other heads and the shaft used is way too weak to be utilized for a trad setup to achieve the similar result in the DW required.


----------



## voodoofire1 (Jan 24, 2006)

Heck Forest, they're all good, think about it... do they even make a bad head anymore? some are just a little better than others.....but in this day and age they're all good enough to do the job.


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

sharpbroadhead said:


> When I spoke with the owner of Steelforce I asked him why they still sell single bevel heads when their testing showed them to be inferior - and his reply is that there is a demand for it and if people insist on buying them even though they are inferior he will make them and sell them - simple as that.


That's strange...that's totally different than what Nick was saying to me when we spoke and he told me about the heads I posted the picture of........

Perhaps you should talk with him again .....simple as that ..

Mac


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

Forrest Halley said:


> Any chance they're coming out with a heavier titanium head like around 200 or 250?


Don't know for sure...easy enough to get that weight with a 100 grain insert ....I'm at 195 grains with mine

Mac


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

It's all about the Benjamins. Regardless, If it flies true and it is sharp it will kill.


----------



## Forrest Halley (Jul 24, 2011)

voodoofire1 said:


> Heck Forest, they're all good, think about it... do they even make a bad head anymore? some are just a little better than others.....but in this day and age they're all good enough to do the job.


Who knows? I think just about anything will knockout a whitetail, but there are several designs that are competitive with a better price point. Besides a lot of designs will create a pass through with that much KE. I've been trying to figure it out on Stu Miller, but the program is inaccurate above 100#. For example I cannot reasonably expect my KE to nearly double between 28"&30" or 100 and 113 pounds. My recurve fairs better, but still goes wacky at 30".



MAC 11700 said:


> Don't know for sure...easy enough to get that weight with a 100 grain insert ....I'm at 195 grains with mine
> 
> Mac


I'm already at 65gr and the insert isn't threaded for add on weights. Just curious.


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

Forrest Halley said:


> Who knows? I think just about anything will knockout a whitetail, but there are several designs that are competitive with a better price point. Besides a lot of designs will create a pass through with that much KE. I've been trying to figure it out on Stu Miller, but the program is inaccurate above 100#. For example I cannot reasonably expect my KE to nearly double between 28"&30" or 100 and 113 pounds. My recurve fairs better, but still goes wacky at 30".
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already at 65gr and the insert isn't threaded for add on weights. Just curious.


What arrows are you using?

Mac


----------



## voodoofire1 (Jan 24, 2006)

Forrest Halley said:


> Who knows? I think just about anything will knockout a whitetail, but there are several designs that are competitive with a better price point. Besides a lot of designs will create a pass through with that much KE. I've been trying to figure it out on Stu Miller, but the program is inaccurate above 100#. For example I cannot reasonably expect my KE to nearly double between 28"&30" or 100 and 113 pounds. My recurve fairs better, but still goes wacky at 30".
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already at 65gr and the insert isn't threaded for add on weights. Just curious.


Forest, I'm suprised you need to calculate anything, how long you been shooting those kinda weights?....You seem kinda new to the heavy stuff, most fellas I've met that shoot that heavy have the ballpark all figured out .....


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

Sharpbroadhead, Why are you calling Steelforce??? Have you found out through use what everyone knew about the Rage by looking at it???

Bowmania


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

Bowmania - I did not call steelforce - I met the owner at a shoot and my brother and I had a long talk with him and he went as far as to show us different broadheads stuck in different things. You know my brother - if you don't believe me - you can ask him. Nor did I convince Magnus to write a lengthy article in TBM explaining why they think single bevel heads are inferior. I did call Simmons to see what their take was and the owner there told me the same thing that Magnus and Steelforce said. Believe it or not I do not make this stuff up and there is no vast conspiracy against single bevel heads.


----------



## Forrest Halley (Jul 24, 2011)

voodoofire1 said:


> Forest, I'm suprised you need to calculate anything, how long you been shooting those kinda weights?....You seem kinda new to the heavy stuff, most fellas I've met that shoot that heavy have the ballpark all figured out .....


I've been shooting heavy for six months. I'm no expert and please feel free to discount my opinion. It's all I shoot and I shoot fairly regularly. I try to calculate to save money and get things right. I shoot carbons and mistakes are costly when a dozen shafts go for 180$ or more. I calculate and then fine tune. CoolFlex adhesive to tune and then epoxy to hunt.


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

Forrest Halley said:


> I'm already at 65gr and the insert isn't threaded for add on weights. Just curious.


You can get 100 grain brass inserts for most shafts - easy way to bump FOC.

matt


----------



## Forrest Halley (Jul 24, 2011)

Matt_Potter said:


> You can get 100 grain brass inserts for most shafts - easy way to bump FOC.
> 
> matt


Matt,
The OD of the 100 gr inserts leaves my shaft exposed. I'm not looking for more FOC. Just enough weight to keep those arrows from ending up too stiff were I to fool with lighter heads.


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

Forrest Halley said:


> Matt,
> The OD of the 100 gr inserts leaves my shaft exposed. I'm not looking for more FOC. Just enough weight to keep those arrows from ending up too stiff were I to fool with lighter heads.


you could try putting a carbon collar on behind the brass insert - that would protect the shaft and still let you use the brass insert

Matt


----------



## Forrest Halley (Jul 24, 2011)

I get what your saying. I could just take the 2315 footing and slide it up to cover the gap. Epoxy would solve the rest.


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

sharpbroadhead said:


> Bowmania - I did not call steelforce - I met the owner at a shoot and my brother and I had a long talk with him and he went as far as to show us different broadheads stuck in different things. You know my brother - if you don't believe me - you can ask him. Nor did I convince Magnus to write a lengthy article in TBM explaining why they think single bevel heads are inferior. I did call Simmons to see what their take was and the owner there told me the same thing that Magnus and Steelforce said. Believe it or not I do not make this stuff up and there is no vast conspiracy against single bevel heads.


Ken...I believe you..I also know...folks can change their minds just as companies can too...especially when they come up with a different product that out did what they made before..The difference between their Phat Head series and their Traditional series is size shape and tip angle..1 look at them..and you can easily see the difference..I also have read Magnus's story in TBM on what they are doing and why..and know what you said is not untruthful as well...so please believe me when I say your not mistaken on that aspect..because your not...All I said..was give Ken at Steel Force a call..and see what he is saying about his new Titanium Phat Heads heads..These heads have been thoroughly tested.. and have come out well...They have put a lot of time and money into making them Bro..and I can say without a doubt..they are pretty nice for a replaceable blade head..which is one thing I really like about them..They are also scary razor sharp..every bit as sharp as any NAP broadhead...and that is saying a lot from me on them cause you know how I test them to see how clean they cut from the package..and they pass my testing for this. While these are traditional heads...they are also built for the guys shooting compounds and crossbows..and fly like darts from them according to what Nick told me..and I plan on seeing just this this coming week when my compound arrives and I get it all set up..While they certainly ain't a 1 pc. Ashby head...they sure as heck won't cost as much either..but still have a company like Steel Force standing behind them and their lifetime guarantee..so...to me..it's a no-brainer if a person wants a head like this to use..

Pick up the phone if you want to Bro..give him a call..and see what he is saying about them now..that's all..

Mac


----------



## rayzor43 (Apr 8, 2011)

VPA's recently released single bevels with offset blades! Toughest heads on the market. (Same for our double bevel nicknamed "Penetrators"). Single bevel available in 325gr for now. Lighter models will be released over the next few months. 

"Penetrators" are available in 150, 175, 200, 250 and 300gr..


----------



## rayzor43 (Apr 8, 2011)

System posted the pics out of order. Pic of the tip is of the new single bevel with offset blades.


----------



## Tabone (9 mo ago)

All a bunch of BS. I am going to go out back and hammer an old file into 3 broadheads. Just cost me my elk steak salad to fuel my Arm Power!!! We need a cost revolution in single bevels for sure!!!💪


----------

